# Outlook for Mac



## bvms3 (Nov 17, 2011)

My signature looks good when sending a new email. However, when I reply to many users the signature enhances itself into a 16 font making it too large and overwhelming. Is there anything I can do, or is it perhaps a Mac - PC thing?

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What font is your signature using?
Could be the receiving computer doesn't have that font.

You could try a different font or turn your signature into a graphic image that should appear the same on any client.


----------



## bvms3 (Nov 17, 2011)

We used Arial for our font for that very reason. It is blowing my mind! ha

Also, we elected to not make our signature a graphic incase any of our clients or potential clients have images blocked in their rules. We also don't want our signatures to get lost in forwards or replies.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm looking at the raw source from the your signature and I see a lot extra code in there that looks like it was produced by Microsoft Word. In there I see references to various character sets and font families and its likely that code that is producing different results depending on the email client each person is using.

I don't use Outlook on OS X so not sure what if any options in it you might need to set or disable to produce a more standard based signature.


----------



## bvms3 (Nov 17, 2011)

We created it in Dream Weaver, published it to our site in a hidden link, and then copy and pasted for our Tech Service guys to install on each employee's work station. I am one of many Mac users and currently am the only one experiencing this issue. It's not too major, it just gets annoying adjusting the size of my font on many occasions. 

Thanks for all of the help you have provided. You have been great! Hopefully we can discover a solution at some point.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

For what it's worth, it appears it displayed properly in Apple Mail for me. (Version 5.1)


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

bvms3 said:


> My signature looks good when sending a new email. However, when I reply to many users the signature enhances itself into a 16 font making it too large and overwhelming. Is there anything I can do, or is it perhaps a Mac - PC thing?
> 
> Thanks


It might be due to different platforms. Even my fonts in MS-Office appears to be quite different on other platform system.


----------

